# Who wears the pants in your relationship?



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2007)

is it equal, your SO a little more than you, or is it you completely?

growing up, i was taught the men _always_ wore the pants. i don't mean in an abusive, disrespectful, and degrading way, though. there's gotta be respect.

i guess i feel the same way, but of course it's not like i'll let my opinion _not _be heard.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 15, 2007)

In our home it is equal....


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 15, 2007)

well in my relationship its equal,not cause we want it that way but because we are both stubborn,lol.Too hard-headed to give in to each other.


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

for us it's equal.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 15, 2007)

its equal although sometimes he gets his way and sometimes I get my way. we try as best to be compromising.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 15, 2007)

In my relationships, I wear my pants and he wears his.

I would never tolerate a man that tries to take control or

a man that didn't have a back bone.

I am a Feminist and I only date men that are Feminists, as well.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 15, 2007)

I do... I mean, we discuss things, but I always come out on top with the bigger decisions. We try to be equal, but John doesn't "fight up for his rights" like the Beastie Boys tell him to LMAO!


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 15, 2007)

Id say its pretty equal, but if its with huge decisions it tends to be him making the final decisions. I blame on the fact that on set, the MUA is used letting the director have his way in the end, or at least let him think so haha so our house operates like a set. (Hell, we got green screens and kinos everywhere, why not?)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was raised the same way.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 15, 2007)

My husband takes the lead but it doesn't mean that he will make decision without consulting me first. We talk about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far none of us have any problem with it.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes, this is how I was raised, too.


----------



## jessimau (Jan 15, 2007)

I think I do, although he'd probably disagree. I feel like I have more life experience and a better perspective on the world b/c his upbringing was, I think, a little bit sheltered, so I think I can make wiser decisions. Plus we got together in the first place because I pursued him. I think in most of my relationships I'm more like "the guy" because I'm the more aggressive one and I go for what I want. I've even told my BF I might move across the country, with or without him, for school.


----------



## Thais (Jan 16, 2007)

I definitely do! hahaha. It's my personality, I couldn't have it any other way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 16, 2007)

i do most of the time.. but i think its because my boyfriend doesn't want cause a fight..


----------



## Aprill (Jan 16, 2007)

It is a day to day power struggle. Sometimes he puts his foot down, sometimes I do. just depends on the day.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 17, 2007)

Well... I don't live with my guy so we don't have to make major decisions together. I say we're equal. If and when I marry him, we will be equal partners in marriage as well. He's pretty stubborn, and tends to not think things through enough before he makes decisions. I think I offer an objective view and some wisdom that he is definitely lacking.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jan 17, 2007)

i quess it depends on the situation in some things I wear the pants and some things dh wears the pants. Depends on who knows more about what, usually for us and we have been together almost 17 years married for almost the last 4 years


----------



## Andi (Jan 17, 2007)

Although a friend has recently said she thinks I am the "Alpha Female" in our relationship lol, itÂ´s not true. ItÂ´s equal. Sometimes I get too feminist and completely forget that I canÂ´t be that selfish but luckily he doesnÂ´t take it the wrong way and kinda brings me back to planet earth where there need to be compromises in order to have a healthy relationship :laughing:


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2007)

Men do, sheesh! Don't you girls know anything? lol


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 17, 2007)

That's how our relationship is too. He definitely doesn't leave me out of decision making and we both have an equal say in things. It works for us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anne7 (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree! I was raised to stand up for myself and voice my opinion, and not let a man try to control me.

That said, I think (I dont have a BF at present) that it would be equal, I like boys who don't just give in to everything (at least not too easily, lol) but there is no way I'm going to let myself get walked on.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 17, 2007)

My hubby says I do! lol!

however, I think it borders more on equal. we discuss and try to decide together most of the time.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd say we're equal. But, I do tend to win more of the disagreements than he does. lol...


----------



## Saje (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm with the OP on this... but I like to think I wear the pants underneath the skirt. Like my guy runs things in the front but I hold the strings in the back.


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 17, 2007)

On major decisions, we usually decide together (Or one of us might try to convince the other). On smaller day to day decisions, their are centain things that I decide and other things my hubby decides.

If we disagree on something, which happens from time to time (cause we can both be pretty stubborn) he usually gets his way, cause I just give in and don't think its worth fighting over.


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 17, 2007)

It's equal usually


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 20, 2007)

It just depends with us. Its mostly equal and I dont have a prob with that.


----------



## spazbaby (Jan 20, 2007)

I always insist on wearing the pants, which is probably why I'm currently single :icon_queen:


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 24, 2007)

haha, I have a funny example of that.. when we went to the movies the bf and I were going to share a choctop and the bf wanted mintchocchip icecream and I wanted boysenberry. At first we both pushed for our own flavours, then at the same time, we pushed for the other person's choice. I guess he wears the pants since he pushed harder and we ended up with my choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> score!


----------



## Manda (Jan 25, 2007)

We are pretty equal, we'll both put our 2 cents in on things and we're both pretty stubborn and used usually we try to compromise.

When it comes to going out or anything having to do with $, I have an edge on him because I'm the one with the job, the money, with the good car. I think after he gets a job and is making money it will be more equal. A lot of times he wants Burger King and I'm like nope- I'm paying and I want Del Taco, etc.

With my family- my mom makes all the decisions pretty much, even though she doesn't work, my dad does, but she controls the money and the house hehe.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 25, 2007)

Always do, except in my last one, it was more like me 25% him the rest.


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, we do always discuss major decisions together and we try to make it equal, but realistically, I usually end up having more influence on our decisions than he does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha, here at home, both mom and sis wear the pants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My mom is such a strong person that i don't think she'd be able to not wear the pants. And my elder sis is the same way.


----------



## katrosier (Jan 26, 2007)

It's equal for us too.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 28, 2007)

Equal cuz I was raised that way,my husband actually regards my opinions very highly


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 28, 2007)

My husband, Bryan thinks highly of my opinions and for the most part he thinks I am always right! Which on most cases I am... LOL


----------



## -KT- (Feb 2, 2007)

I think its equal, for the most part we discuss things before making any big decisions. In some ways I might be more dominant because I am not as shy as him in public situations but we try to be as equal as possible.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 2, 2007)

we both wear pants and that's how I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we are good at compromising and always discuss stuff before decision is made.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 3, 2007)

its pretty equal in my relationship, though i can be very stubborn and good at getting my own way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling07 (Feb 6, 2007)

i wear the pants, i know that ,he knows that,although i always have to ask him what his opinion is but he always say up to you honey, but i still ask him (don't know why). doesn't sound fair but it works for us.

i was raised from asian background ,where i was thought that man wear the pants, i have 3 brothers and no sister, my mom always stay at home to cook and clean , my brothers always allowed to go out but not me, i have to learn to cook,clean and stay home ( no.... not for me my friend).so i was searching for a man that willing to help me cook and clean and allow me to go out w/ my friends without getting jealous, i found him and marry him.


----------



## Lain_knights (Feb 6, 2007)

I tend to appear to be docile, just a girl who knows what she wants, without abusing of the situation...

... but I've to confess that I slighlty manipulate. Only a little bit.

OK, I definetly wear the pants ^^


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 13, 2007)

its equal over here...were both hard headed about certain things so we compromise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 10, 2007)

I hope I do :11dh:!


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

My husband, children, family, and friends say that I do

But...

I think that he does


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 10, 2007)

he'll agree that i wear the pants lol.. i always get my way and what i say goes, for the most part.


----------



## gwen-stefani (Mar 11, 2007)

My husband wears the pants. No if ands or buts about it. He is always right! :irked:


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 14, 2007)

I do a bit more than him - but I prefer the men to be.


----------



## boinkysamm (Mar 14, 2007)

its pretty equal in my relationship. sometimes he can take the lead in things and others i take the lead. but we never make a big decision without consulting eachother.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 14, 2007)

I hope we're pretty equal.

I don't understand, why should the man "wear the pants" simply because he's a man? What is the reasoning behind it?

My parents were quite progressive when I was young, and my mother is a strong woman who won't let anyone step on her. So I guess I was taught that my opinions are worth just as much as any man's.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 14, 2007)

I wear the pants ,,I found if I let them wear the pants they take it to extremes


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2007)

society  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, that bastard society..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But it's weird really, is there something really special in the penis or on the Y chromosome that makes a man more suitable for making decisions?


----------



## abridget (Mar 17, 2007)

since society favors that a man "wear the pants," there's no other choice but than for me to "wear the pants." I wouldn't want to ever "immasculate" my husband publicly and I wouldn't probably ever say it to him, but with the inequality that will always exist in society because we are different, I refuse to be some kind of co-pilot or cheerleader or whatever.


----------



## Harlot (Mar 18, 2007)

Geez, by default I end up wearing the pants. Ive been told its my intense personality that makes me a leader in things. But I think I take it to extreme unintentionally and make the guy Im dating (or whoever at the moment) look like a fag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its fun but sometimes its also a burden since alot of guys dont particularly like that.


----------

